# What software/script is Brian Eno using here?



## creativeforge (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## FredW (Jul 28, 2018)

I think it is the Scripter plugin (JavaScript) that comes with Logic X


----------



## Vik (Jul 28, 2018)

Yes - the software is Logic, the plugin is Logic's Drummer, and then there's probably a custom script made inside Logic's Scripter plugin.


----------



## pmcrockett (Jul 28, 2018)

There's some discussion of this in the comments on this page. One commenter (Ed A.) proposes that he's using a factory script called Drum Probability Sequencer, another (Ian Copeland) disagrees. I tried googling some of the text from the script that was briefly visible on the screen but didn't get any hits. My guess would be that it's a custom script written by or for him.


----------



## NoamL (Jul 28, 2018)

"BBC sends 3-camera setup to document man playing with Scripter setting in Logic"

you can do a lot more interesting things with the Scripter 

edit: Opened up Logic really quick to check. It's not a stock script, it's a custom written one (and Brian opens up the Javascript so he does seem to know how it works! pretty cool) but the functions are sort of borrowed piecemeal from stock functions. There are three modules. "Chance of Playing" is more or less the stock/demo script "Probability Gate." Next is "Random Transposer," this is just probability gate + transposing event pitch based on a user selected dropdown menu, easy to program except there is something called "transposition rules" which I'm guessing just checks the transposed note against an array of "allowed notes" before sending it out. Last is "random repeater" which is how he creates the rolls. That one's original. also if you squint real hard at the javascript you can see he (or his programmer/assistant) left a note to "add bloom delay" to a future update which sounds like an interesting thing to try with the scripter...

As for "no one else is doing this," see here: https://www.logicprohelp.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=45 this forum has been really useful as I create my own custom scripts.


----------

